# Best way to leash train?



## HoosierShadow

Or really what's the best collar to use for leash training? 
We've just been using a nylon dog collar/leash that belonged to a dog we had. It works fine, but the doeling does try to drag her feet, and my son really has to drag her along. I know it's all in patience, but I just wondered if there was something better to help her learn?
We're teaching her like I trained my dogs, except I used a chain collar with my dogs. I wasn't sure if it was a good start for goats or not.... I know not to allow it to get tight around their neck... 

She is doing pretty well considering he didn't work with her regularly until this week. My son is 9, and the doeling is about 3 months old and 45lbs, so she weighs a little more than half of what he does...LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado

What I've done to leash train is use a nylon dog collar and then I tie a long rope or leash. I then take the goat out to somewhere she likes or even in the pen. I let her go where she wants following her around with the leash real loosely. This way she doesn't associate the leash with something bad. Then I gently encourage her to do things I want. I do this more and more each time I take her out.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

raisins!
or whatever treat the goat likes, but mine all LOVE raisins.
here is a link to what i used to train my goats: http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php ... &chapter=1
give the goat a treat to get her interested and then she will follow you to try and get a treat. once you get her following good you work on keeping her on the correct side/next to you/not in front of you/etc. its much much easier to start when the kid is very very young but better late then never 
good luck!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

also i made halters for my goats. you're more apt to follow if someone is tugging on your face ;D
good luck!


----------



## Dodge 'Em

I tie mine, the way we used to train our colts. They learn that they have to give to the pressure, and your not the bad guy. then when I lead, I pull and when they step, AS SOON as they step, I release pressure. I keep repeating that over and over. This has worked for me on MOST of my goats, I still get a fruit loop every once in a while! LOL


----------



## naturalgoats

I use halters (or at least once they're bigger) for now you could just use baling twine... The thing is you want something that is going to put a lot of concentrated pressure then release. it's like a goat will lean on a broom handle but they wouldn't lean on a nail or a pin. you just need to be sure that as soon as they yield you reward that by *releasing* the pressure and giving them a scratch and or a treat....

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19466

this is a thread I answered on training.... which is almost more important than equipment....

hope that helps......
M.


----------



## goatnutty

WE used matal pronged collars on our wethers for training them. They deffinately learn to move and it really doesnt hurt them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow thanks so much for the info! I appreciate it! We'll try different methods and see what happens. Also, I'm going to look into ordering show collars next week. I can make my own halter, so we might try that as well


----------



## Sadie&Ginger

For my nubians Kate and Gretta, I used one of those plastic-chain collars and a leash. I would pull a little bit, and when she took a step I released the pressure. We just kept increasing the expectations a little every time. I haven't braved training any of our Boers yet... still getting used to the horns :sigh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

what age are you starting to put the collar on? Do you leave it on or i worry they might get stuck on something?


----------



## Dani-1995

Since I show and your supposed to use a chain type collar thats what I use. You can use a chain with nylon lead, theres a chain with leather lead from valley vet (what I use). I start by holding the head up with the chain for maybe 3 minutes so they get used to it then urge them to walk with treats. Do this maybe a week. Then I start making them walk without treats, if they won't walk gently tug the tail once (Also acceptable for showing).


----------



## PznIvyFarm

Should have read this before I took the babies out on leashes :laugh: 

I thought they'd be better following their moms on lead since the adults already knew what to do, and wanted the grass outside the pen. First group was Chara, her baby Lily, and Bailey who also knew how to walk on lead. Worked great, Lily fussed a bit, but then followed Chara around, ate grass, had fun getting tangled with both adults. 

Next group was Mink and her two little monsters. They did NOT want to walk on lead. They didn't care that mom was rushing out to the grass and leaving them behind. They suddenly decided they go with mom and then as soon as she stopped, they stopped. And didn't want to move again. I had Mink on one side stretched as far as the lead would go, and Fiona and Zelda fighting their leads on the other side. Finally ended in a stand-off, with Mink cropping grass in a circle and the other two with legs braced, not moving. They kept screaming for Mink and she'd answer them, but didn't move from where she was. Around the time I decided Mink had had enough fresh grass, Fiona decided she would move a bit, then Mink headed to the barn, Fiona running up behind her, and Zelda still struggling way behind us. What great fun. Should work better tomorrow. 

I remember when I was first leash training Bailey. At one point she decided she was not going any further, even though Jack was way ahead, and she laid down on her side. I went back, scooped her up and showed her she was still going to go where I wanted. That is still what she does when she doesn't want to go any further. (and it is a bit harder to pick her up now, not impossible, just harder)


----------

